
Show HN: Masonite 2.2 Released – The Modern Python Web Framework - jmancuso
https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/c0wxb6/masonite_22_released_the_modern_python_web/
======
gitcommitshow
Hey, would you like to showcase it in dev conference, happening next weekend
Jun 23?

